# smith morehouse water temp



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

was out and about without my fishing gear but with a thermometer... no ice at all on smith morehouse, not even at the edges. water temp in 6 inches was 41 degrees... still has a ways to go before freeze up and the lower, bigger ones even longer.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the update Kingfisher.


----------

